# BEST Natural deoderant you've EVER used?



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay all the ones Ive used are crap, they either dont work worth anything or they burn the hell out of my poor underarms.  What is the BEST natural deo/anti-perspirant you've used that has blown you away?  No regular deo suggestions please, I don't like putting that crap under my arms.


----------



## faifai (Mar 13, 2007)

Apparently Crystal (the rock, not the liquid) is supposed to be really good. I have the liquid version and while it does work, it does burn after shaving. Ouchies.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah Ive used didnt work for me, Im looking for something stong yet gentle I dunno maybe I devlop more bo and sweat than most girls LOL...well not funny, kinda sucks for me but no, the crystal didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Apparently Crystal (the rock, not the liquid) is supposed to be really good. I have the liquid version and while it does work, it does burn after shaving. Ouchies._


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2007)

*Aromarant* from LUSH is a good one. It is fantastic and smells beautiful. However it is not an antiperspirant so don't expect it to help with wetness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another really good one is *The Body Shop - For Men* deodorant stick. I love this stuff! The smell is a bit masculine but I wear it anyways. It works really well and glides on alot easier than the Aromarant actually. The Aromerant can hurt you if it dries out so be careful hehe.


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I used the crystal rock one. I like it. Since it goes on wet, I have to blowdry it..lol and that's a pain so I switched to Dove. I just went back to the crystal because I just like it better. I also use Lush's Coconut one, it smells good.


----------



## trialxerror (Apr 2, 2007)

Target sells some unknown brand that works fairly well (the packaging is bright yellow, you can't miss it!). I had better luck with it than Tom's of Maine. I was in a natural health food store recently, and they sold some various brands that actually have bacteria-fighting enzymes! That will be my next purchase. Unfortunately, I sweat a lot too, and in the past few years have started having BO problems. Sucks


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

Tom's of Maine stick deodorants are pretty decent. What I find is that natural deodorants in general don't last very long though.


----------



## chilli (May 6, 2007)

I really like Dermalogica's Environmental Control deodorant, been using it for a year. No aluminium there


----------



## mskitchmas (May 6, 2007)

I've heard that Keihls deoderant creme is excellent. I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## msmack (May 7, 2007)

I have a love-hate relationship with natural deoderants...*sigh* ...

I have tried SO many and only one of them worked (kiss my face 'patchouli') and then they changed the formula and it wasn't as effective. I have tried most by Avalon Organics and the one that sorta worked was Wild Yam. Crystal Rock didnt work AT ALL for me unfortunatly. LUSH's aromacreme didn't work (and smelled sick after half a day...ew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) same with aromaco (smelled ok after half a day). I am trying to work on a blend of things that might work in my kitchen but its not really going so good unfortunatly. Well thats my sad little story about natural deoderant. Lavendar ones smelled so awful after awhile and anything 'delightful and fruity' smelling soon got 'icky and stinky'. 

Thank gosh I work in a laid-back, hippy-driven, music shop or I wouldn't get away with all these 'stinky test-runs!'


----------



## arabian girl (May 7, 2007)

i am useing (hex deo)


----------



## oh_twicemyburn (Jun 16, 2007)

LUSH's Mr. T works like a charm and is gentle.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2007)

You know what I use???  Baking soda.  Whenever I run out of deodorant or forget to put it on I just take some baking soda and rub it under my arms.  Works pretty well.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

Lush's Aromacreme can give you burning fire pits from hell, esp if you just shaved.  I do not recommend it.


----------



## msmack (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Lush's Aromacreme can give you burning fire pits from hell, esp if you just shaved.  I do not recommend it._

 
AGREED!


----------



## Asphyxia (Aug 5, 2007)

Mitchum deodorant. I'm not sure if it's natural, but it's really good.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 5, 2007)

Kiehl's Superbly Efficient Anti-Perspirant & Deodorant Cream
The best . Ever.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 5, 2007)

I use Secret Clear Gel. It's awesome and never leaves streaks in my clothing. Mystic Rain is a great scent. <3


----------



## goink (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I use Secret Clear Gel. It's awesome and never leaves streaks in my clothing. Mystic Rain is a great scent. <3_

 
Sorry to butt in, but that's not natural...?


----------

